# Nochmal IN-telegence GmbH, c/o arceus



## Anonymous (22 Dezember 2003)

Habe eine Zahlungsaufforderung von 52 Euro für 34 Sekunden Einwahl  :evil: von diesem Betreiber erhalten, der Diensteanbieter ist die Zielrufnummer 01900956539. Vermutlich Button-Falle.
Nach Rücksprache mit der Regulierungsbehörde nun der Antwortbrief:
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
hiermit erhebe ich Einspruch gegen Ihre Zahlungsaufforderung vom 16.12.2003. Der Betrag wurde im Einvernehmen mit der Telekom von der Bezahlung ausgenommen.
Gründe hierfür:

1.	Laut Gesetz ist der Netzbetreiber für das Zustandekommen eines Vertrages beweispflichtig. Da ich weder mit Ihnen als Betreiber oder einem anderen Diensteanbieter einen Nutzungsvertrag abgeschlossen habe, ich niemals die Aktivierung und Verbindungserstellung explizit bestätigt habe, weigere ich mich den Betrag für eine angebliche Einwahl am 29.9.2003 von 52,06 Euro (für 2x17 Sekunden Einwahl kurz hintereinander!!!) zu zahlen. Hiermit teile ich Ihnen mit, dass ich alle eventuell gegen meinen Willen abgeschlossenen Verträge wegen Täuschung anfechten werde.. Eine vermutlich unbeabsichtigte Einwahl in kostenpflichtige Dienste, wie im vorliegenden Fall durch irgendwelche „Weiter“-Button o.ä. ist ein eindeutig rechtswidriges Verhalten.
2.	Der Dialer wurde im Einzelverbindungsnachweis Ihrer Firma ausgewiesen, ist lt. Regulierungsbehörde am 19.9.03 registriert und am gleichen Tage wieder zurückgezogen worden.(Noch nicht rechtskräftig) Lt. Regulierungsbehörde hat der Dialer nicht rechtskonform gearbeitet. 
3.	Des weiteren sind im Zeitraum vom 30.7.03 bis14.11. 03 vom Bundesamt für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik (BSI) 8 Dialer-Nummern des  Betreibers  IN-Intellegence GmbH gesperrt worden.
http://home.t-online.de/home/rostock2/dialer.htm
4.	Als Gebühr darf nach dem neuen Gesetz zur Bekämpfung des Missbrauchs von Mehrwertdienstenummern höchstens 2 Euro pro Minute berechnet werden, in meinem Fall wurden für 34 Sekunden 52 Euro berechnet.

Ich habe von dem Vorgang die Regulierungsbehörde in Kenntnis gesetzt und werde in den Internetforen zu diesem leidigen Thema einen Beitrag schreiben.
Falls Mahnungen von dem Dialer oder Ihrer Firma eintreffen, werde ich Strafanzeige stellen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Also, haltet weiter durch und geht genau der Sache nach, die probieren es immer wieder.


----------



## Der Genervte (23 Dezember 2003)

@weberp

Schön. Allerdings einen Hinweis aus den Erfahrungen Betroffener:

Von 100 Schreiben wird vielleicht eins gelesen und beantwortet - alle Anderen bekommen die Standardschreiben

Stell Dich also darauf ein noch etwas auf dieser Spielwiese rumzutollen, bevor die es - irgendwann mal - aufgeben.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Dezember 2003)

weberp schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Der Dialer wurde im Einzelverbindungsnachweis Ihrer Firma ausgewiesen, ist lt. Regulierungsbehörde am 19.9.03 registriert und am gleichen Tage wieder zurückgezogen worden.(Noch nicht rechtskräftig) Lt. Regulierungsbehörde hat der Dialer nicht rechtskonform gearbeitet.


Hallo weberp,
Deine Widerspruchsschreiben sind ja dicke da - meinem Erachten nach hättest Du die Argumentation auf 2. beschränken können. Wenn die Nummer/der Dialer registriert wurde und umgehend die Registrierung zurück gezogen wurde, besteht kein Zahlungsanspruch - und basta! Entgegen anders lauternder Beiträge (Deinen "Genervter" meine ich  nicht) kann man auch bei der In-telegence lesen - bei derartig lautenden Widersprüchen machen die sich auch kundig.


			
				weberp schrieb:
			
		

> Falls Mahnungen von dem Dialer oder Ihrer Firma eintreffen, werde ich Strafanzeige stellen.


Darauf wartet die Welt der Ermittler - gegen wen oder was soll sich die Anzeige richten und was soll der Zweck des Spektakels sein - reicht es nicht, dass Dir lt. Gesetz kein Zahlungsanspruch ins Haus steht? Ich halte es nicht für richtig, wenn private Streitigkeiten mit Hilfe der Behörden ausgefochten werden sollen. Nun ist es an dem User, den automatisierten Ansprüchen ggf. zu entgegnen, immerhin ist die Verbindung nicht unbedingt ohne genau diesen User über die Telefonleitung zu stande gekommen.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Dezember 2003)

*In-telligence*

Ihr habt ja recht, aber ich wollte auf Grund meiner ausführlichen Recherchen die teilweise ratlosen Geschädigten informieren, und da sollte man alles bekanntgeben, was man ausgegraben hat!
Schöne Weihnachten


----------

